# Do you Decorate your DS?



## Cermage (Jul 16, 2008)

Little figures attached to the keychain slot doobie, a skin on the shell of your ds, stickers decorating your ds, a new shell altogether, something under the protective case of your ds e.t.c do you have any of these? I just got given 2 naruto keychains, not ideal but i couldn't refuse cause they were a gift. once i get my protective case imma put the Haruhism sign under it. So you do?


----------



## shaunj66 (Jul 16, 2008)

Nope. Don't really have the time to do that sort of stuff, and would rather have a plain DS anyway.

Though a GBAtemp sticker or something would be kinda cool.


----------



## Prime (Jul 16, 2008)

No, mine is plain boring.


----------



## JPH (Jul 16, 2008)

Nope, I think it makes it look tacky.

However, I will put a custom case on a DS Lite.


----------



## Rayder (Jul 16, 2008)

Yep, I have a skin on mine (the "Retro" skin from Decal-Girl).  I also have it in a case that expands the sides out a bit to make it more comfortable to hold.


----------



## Satangel (Jul 16, 2008)

No, it costs enough already


----------



## laminaatplaat (Jul 16, 2008)

Mine is full of good old fingerprints.


----------



## Edgedancer (Jul 16, 2008)

Scratchs are the only thing that decorate my DS.


----------



## Curley5959 (Jul 16, 2008)

Ive got black stripes on my ds phat.. Look at the pics from my Guitar Hero on tour review.. Link is in my sig and below.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://gbatemp.net/index.php?act=findpost&pid=1263646

Check it out


----------



## xcalibur (Jul 16, 2008)

Nah, plain cases lookmuch better. Especially with the glossy lites, there isn't much you can add.


----------



## R2DJ (Jul 16, 2008)

Just a crystal case to prevent it from having scratches and fingerprints. Most of the time I'm with kids so it's damage-proof.

In the past, I considered having a Decalgirl skin but it would just ruin the beauty of my silver DSL.


----------



## Upperleft (Jul 16, 2008)

i have a clear case with a FireEmblem skin in it
so..yeah


----------



## Curley5959 (Jul 16, 2008)

Doesnt anyone want to comment about my awesome ds 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ??


----------



## dinofan01 (Jul 17, 2008)

I have a Wii wrist strap on my white DS.


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 17, 2008)

Clear case with a gold stylus.


----------



## Holaitsme (Jul 17, 2008)

i put an apple sticker covering the ds logo and also the robot sticker that came with guitar hero on tour on the upperleft


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jul 17, 2008)

kinda. if putting a spongebob design underneath my hori case counts, then yes


----------



## Psyfira (Jul 17, 2008)

Nope; my wriststrap has little skulls and cross bones on it (oh lol I've just realised how appropriate that is!) but only because it was the only strap I could find in my local town centre.


----------



## Wabsta (Jul 17, 2008)

Yes.
Well, not yet, but I'm going to put the GHOT stickers on it


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Aug 13, 2008)

Mine is decorated with the R4's wrist strap (aqua) and several pieces of selotape to stop the hinges dying/making them live as long as possible.
Oh and a crack that is sloowly getting bigger and creeping up...


----------



## Balrogs.Pain (Aug 13, 2008)

Sadly, i dont because im a poor shmup who cant afford anything >.>


----------



## Bishang (Aug 13, 2008)

I used to have a Yoshi sticker on my Crimson DSL but it looked to Christmas-y. Now I'm just have a black wriststrap on it and use the soft black case from DX.


----------



## Deleted_11405 (Aug 13, 2008)

i have a  girl on my black ds.. its the only girl i have now.. when i play music on it i can dance with the ds and girl holding one hand on her shoulder en one on the middle


----------



## Nottulys (Aug 13, 2008)

I would but unfortunately, I cant find any Skins to go underneath my Armorlite Case.  Anybody know a Site where I can print them from?


----------



## matrix121391 (Aug 13, 2008)

I like to keep everything in prestine condition and have it look as professional as possible, even though it's a gaming device. The only reason I would want to decorate my DS is to make it look unique and I've thought about doing it with skins, but since many of them can only be bought online, I don't want to go through the hassle of applying for an account and writing down credit information and waiting for delivery.


----------



## moozxy (Aug 13, 2008)

Yeee I put stickers on mine. I ordered a skin for it the other day though, should be here soon.


----------



## Salamantis (Aug 13, 2008)

matrix121391 said:
			
		

> I like to keep everything in prestine condition and have it look as professional as possible, even though it's a gaming device. The only reason I would want to decorate my DS is to make it look unique and I've thought about doing it with skins.


Same here


----------



## xJonny (Aug 13, 2008)

I got a triforce decal for top of original DS (from ONM), but it's very unobtrusive. I think things like full skins or decals that don't blend in or have too much detail make it look a bit crap.


----------



## Awdofgum (Aug 13, 2008)

shaunj66 said:
			
		

> Nope. Don't really have the time to do that sort of stuff, and would rather have a plain DS anyway.
> 
> Though a GBAtemp sticker or something would be kinda cool.



I would also like a sticker that says "Yes, I pirate DS games and I'm proud of it."

I never liked the skins for the ds, I like it plain.


----------



## CockroachMan (Aug 13, 2008)

yeah, I have 2 One Piece stickers on it.. Usopp and Chopper


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Aug 13, 2008)

FF 12 Revenant wings skin.

I used to have a crystal case on, but it broke in 3 months. Oh well. It only costed me 4 bucks anyway.


----------



## Nottulys (Aug 14, 2008)

Is there a site for DS Skins for Armorlite?


----------



## RebelX (Aug 14, 2008)

Like someone said before, I like my stuff to look as clean and neat as possible. So, no, I don't put stickers on it. I might just get an invisibleShield for it so I don't have to worry about scratches and such...


----------



## cosmo2389 (Aug 14, 2008)

Of course I customize!! I have a crystal shell and I change my skin often!

Oh yeah, I have a Harajuku Lovers (one of Gwen Stefani's brands) charm too!


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Aug 14, 2008)

Like also mentioned, I customize mine with a variety of scratches, nicks, smudges, and other damages.


----------



## Dylan (Aug 16, 2008)

I would like a clear case but nothing at the moment.


----------



## Diffusion (Aug 16, 2008)

Nah, I think skins and stickers and that stuff is pretty tacky.


----------



## Friendo (Aug 16, 2008)

Yes. I have a World Ends With You skin and a crystal case.


----------



## Diablo1123 (Aug 16, 2008)

Yea I got a Wii Strap on mine


----------



## jalaneme (Aug 16, 2008)

my ds is permanently decorated with the zelda triforce logo


----------



## IOwnAndPwnU (Aug 16, 2008)

Onyx looks great without decoration. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




White looks good too but only if it's brand new/clean.


----------



## xalphax (Aug 16, 2008)

if i can score miyamotos signature some day, then YES!


----------



## VatoLoco (Aug 16, 2008)

My crimson DSL is wrapped in _*NERF*_...so i can use it as a football, too


----------



## jtroye32 (Aug 16, 2008)

no


----------



## Sephi (Aug 16, 2008)

nope, only thing I have is a wrist strap and foam case


----------



## R2DJ (Aug 16, 2008)

I don't want to ruin the natural beauty of my silver Lite. Stickers last for a while then they leave a mark if you take them off. To remove the mark, you may have to do something that you will regret.


----------



## Cermage (Aug 17, 2008)

you can fix that pretty easily, some cleaner will get the stickers right off.


----------



## Scathraax (Aug 17, 2008)

My Crimson/Onyx Lite is sexy all on it's own, why add anything to it?


----------



## Rowan (Aug 17, 2008)

ditto ZML crimson/onyx = shmexy


----------



## papyrus (Aug 17, 2008)

Mines got a pokeball sticker below the d pad. Its one year being stuck there. I almost forgot I had a Vanz sticker on the back to hide something nasty in there.


----------



## samuraibunny (Aug 23, 2008)

Curley5959 said:
			
		

> Doesnt anyone want to comment about my awesome ds
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll comment. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It looks awesome! I love how you have the stylus near the GBA slot. It looks a lot like a DS Lite stylus too..


----------



## Searinox (Aug 24, 2008)

I prefer to change the whole housing rather than add improvised decorations.


----------



## Ferrariman (Aug 24, 2008)

lol no.


----------



## tyuno123 (Nov 22, 2008)

crimson black DSlite with zelda skin on the shell , on the inside - zelda sticker for top screen

got those skins from N gamer mag


----------



## Raika (Nov 22, 2008)

I wanna decorate my DS but i have nothing to decorate it with...


----------



## Banger (Nov 22, 2008)

I decorate mine with finger prints.


----------



## tyuno123 (Nov 22, 2008)

any stickers will do


----------



## UltraMagnus (Nov 22, 2008)

hmm..... never really thought about it......

but now you guys have got me thinking about where I can find some waterside transfers or vinyl stickers that would work well on it....

hmmm....


----------



## Goli (Nov 22, 2008)

When I was bored waiting for the CT fix, I painted the ABXY buttons to match the SNES ones (Though it kinda looks crappy)!
It also has some Peanuts stickers... I just couldn't resist it seeing those blank spaces where they'd fit, and it has a wiimote strap(you can see a bit of it next to the green light) since my ds has alredy been smacked against the ground on accident quite a few times.


----------



## tyuno123 (Dec 9, 2008)

your buttons look very retro


----------



## Galacta (Dec 9, 2008)

Nay!
I wont kill the natural essence of my Guitar Hero DS!


			
				golio514 said:
			
		

>


Yes! XBOX BUTTONS


----------



## Seven (Dec 9, 2008)

Clear white case, FFIV inked on top.

No need for more decoration really. The correct spelling of "yay" is "yea" by the way.


----------



## Raestloz (Dec 11, 2008)

I like things original and official


----------



## skyman747 (Dec 11, 2008)

Raestloz said:
			
		

> I like things original and official


I agree  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Although it does make my DS look rather plain compared to everyone elses)


----------



## rungis2963 (Dec 11, 2008)

Simplicity is good.


----------



## Earl (Dec 12, 2008)

Not yet, who knows what the future might bring though.


----------



## agentgamma (Dec 12, 2008)

Regular black DS with a Wii strap


			
				golio514 said:
			
		

> When I was bored waiting for the CT fix, I painted the ABXY buttons to match the SNES ones (Though it kinda looks crappy)!
> It also has some Peanuts stickers... I just couldn't resist it seeing those blank spaces where they'd fit, and it has a wiimote strap(you can see a bit of it next to the green light) since my ds has alredy been smacked against the ground on accident quite a few times.


It would better on a white DS without the Peanuts stickers
But still its COOL and MUCH BETTER than mine!


----------



## Curley5959 (Dec 12, 2008)

Just put a Dragonball skin on in fact.. Will post some pics in a few days..


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 12, 2008)

My decorations are more practically oriented. I have a nice electrical tape loop to keep the stylus in (I decided the DS lite stylus was better)
I have some tape on the back to keep my 3 battery creation (3 batteries in parallel) in check.

Other than that is it rocking the worn owing to being carted all over the world in my back for the last 3 years whilst being experimented upon look.


----------



## Jdbye (Dec 12, 2008)

Nope. At least not with ugly stickers.
A decal wouldn't be such a bad idea though.


----------



## Egonny (Dec 12, 2008)

Nay, i do decorate the box where i put my DS into though.


----------



## UltraMagnus (Dec 12, 2008)

Raestloz said:
			
		

> I like things original and *official*



like your flashcard?


----------



## damole (Dec 12, 2008)

Nope, mine is just plain old white.


----------



## Zamo (Dec 13, 2008)

Just got a new white one and maybe I'll get armor or something for it.


----------



## ShakeBunny (Dec 20, 2008)

Yeah, I have spent way too much money on casemods, but it's really fun, so I'll probably keep doing so.

Mine is black and green right now.


----------



## Immortal Game (Dec 20, 2008)

Right now I have a Pokemon 10th movie stylus on the thingy where you can put charms.  I might also attach a MicroSD reader on there...

I usually put charms and stuff on it, but sometimes they break because I take it in and out of the case too much (which I'm using a lot less now that I've got a flashcart)..

I also had some of those plastic glow in the dark stars that you put on the ceiling on mine (black DSL) at one point but they ended up moving around and leaving sticky stuff, plus they looked kind of tacky after a while.

What I want to do is get a metallic Sharpie and draw a bit on it, but I'm afraid to mess up.


----------



## Leon1977 (Dec 22, 2008)

i have one of those metallic stickers of Naruto on the lower right corner. (front)
and one of Sakura at the back.


----------



## Reaper (Dec 23, 2008)

No, it'll mess it up. But I want the Gundam case.


----------



## SpikeyBryan (Dec 24, 2008)

Nah, but a friend of mine drew on hers just yesterday


----------



## phoenixtaku (Feb 4, 2009)

I had stcikers on my DS but I took them off, made it look funny.


----------



## ZenZero (Feb 24, 2009)

mine is covered in stickers


----------



## SoLuckys (Feb 24, 2009)

Mine was covered with pokemon stickers and my sisters with nintendogs stickers


----------



## Nathan-NL (Feb 24, 2009)

No, decorating your DS is mainly a business of little girls IMO, not mine.

I've got only a protective case. (BigBen, official/seal, clear black)


----------



## DeadLocked (Feb 24, 2009)

I just got one big SSBB sticker on the top panel of my phat because it was a bit scratched and I'm a wishful thinker xD


----------



## MegaAce™ (Feb 24, 2009)

No, but I gave my DS phat my little sister 
and now it's full of stickers of Kim Possible


----------



## tenchan4 (Feb 24, 2009)

I combined a black and a white ds, added the ? block sticker, and put that little keychain where the strap would normally go.


----------



## Bridgy84 (Feb 24, 2009)

No because i think my Cobalt DS is to sexy by itself to mess with.


----------



## Sstew (Feb 24, 2009)

Mine's decorated.. with scratches. but no I would never put stickers on it, Im getting a replacement shell for my phat soon anyway


----------



## AtomicBlue (Feb 25, 2009)

I want to mod mine but I don't want to mess it up trying to.


----------



## Mr.Seiko (Feb 25, 2009)

Ds is the child of 2 broken DS's

Part Coral Pink, and Cobalt/Onyx


----------



## RhiGhost (Feb 25, 2009)

I never had anything on my DS for the first 2 years cause I liked the sleek untouched look, but I've recentely put a little sticker of Mario and Yoshi from SSBB on the top and 2 pokemon charms (turtwig and pikachu) where the strap goes, just for something different.
My girlfriend bought one of those DS sticker packs that are character themed with litter stickers and little silver stars, far to pretty for my liking but it doesn't look to bad.


----------



## dewp (Feb 25, 2009)

Yes i have.


----------



## oliebol (Feb 25, 2009)

Im waaay to lazy to do something like that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 too much work for me xD


----------



## SleepingDragon (Feb 25, 2009)

I have most wonderfully awesome DS ever, the Zelda Gold DS.  Why in the hell would I do a thing to this incredible masterpiece???


----------



## UltraMagnus (Feb 27, 2009)

dewp said:
			
		

> Yes i have.



don't those stickers peel?  I can already see air bubbles around the DS logo...


----------



## Chris_Skylock (Feb 27, 2009)

My DS Lite is red with crystal case and rubber fitting inside. it has a picture of my two bestfriend.


----------



## RAIDEN! (Feb 28, 2009)

nope mine is normal


----------



## Goshogun1 (Feb 28, 2009)

No way. Pure black DS looks best to me. The only decorations I have are the occasional fingerprints.


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Feb 28, 2009)

No I don't. I can't afford to taint the sexy black surface of my Onyx DS Lite.


----------

